

Do Gang Killings Spread Like the Flu? - Expeditus419
http://www.futurity.org/gang-killings-homicides-984372/

======
Expeditus419
Original study: [http://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2015/can-science-predict-
gang-k...](http://msutoday.msu.edu/news/2015/can-science-predict-gang-
killings/)

